# Arisa contro Emma. Carlo Conti esasperato a Sanremo.



## admin (19 Febbraio 2015)

Novella 2000 ha svelato alcuni retroscena sul Festival di Sanremo 2015. O meglio, sul dietro le quinte. Mentre, davanti alle telecamere, tutti sembravano felici e sorridenti, dietro le quinte della trasmissione il clima era molto pesante. Le due vallette, Emma e Arisa, sono arrivate ai ferri corti, rifiutando ogni tipo di contatto e di duetto sul palco (ad eccezione degli omaggi a Pino Daniele e Mango nella prima serata).

Sembra che Arisa abbia chiesto il licenziamento della propria addetta stampa, Valeria Castelli, solo perchè, la stessa, in passato ha lavorato anche con Emma. Mantenendo un buon rapporto con la cantante. 

Carlo Conti, sempre secondo quanto riportato da Novella 2000, è rimasto delusissimo dal comportamento delle due. Arrivando, quasi all'esasperazione. Un altro problema, per lo stesso Conti, è stata Rocio Muzon Morales: l'altra valletta (bella) la quale non faceva che piangere emozionandosi praticamente per ogni cosa.

Un Festival di Sanremo da dimenticare. Almeno dietro le quinte.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Febbraio 2015)

eh perchè davanti è stato un successone... canzoni di una bruttezza epica... uno dei peggiori san remo di sempre


----------

